# Russel and Carmen!



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

My St. Patrick's Day babies! Carmen is the black Berkshire variegated, and Carmen is the mismarked capped tan one. 

Carmagoo is a sleepy cuddled. My boyfriend calls him a little stoner lol, all he wants to do is chill with Mama. I trust him in the bed at night when the other half is sleeping, because he won't crawl over and bug him. If I fall asleep he falls asleep right next to me. He's already a swishy butt, I can mush him up into a rat ball and chomp on his head and he just bruxes like crazy! I love him so much, he's such a chill little dope.

Russ is CRAZY. He's a monkey, just go go go. He never stops running and gets into EVERYTHING. If I have him in the bed with me he pesters his Daddy and no amount of rat tossing will stop that. It's just a game to him! If I have him in bed at night he goes crazy and jumps on Boyfriends sleeping face.. He's not really allowed on the bed anymore, but Boyfirend's at work all day so HA. ALSO I lost him when I fell asleep and the little bugger jumped off the bed and hid behind it. But I found him, yay! (I think)


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Rat selfies showing of their personalities!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Another!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

I love the second photo, he looks like he's posing for a catalog. Dapper fellow!


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Holy moly, they're growing so fast! Ah I love ratties


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Look at my little model!


----------



## KNITTYGIRL2 (Mar 15, 2015)

AHh if i didn't already sleep with my three dogs and three cats, I'd love to try sleepin with Woodstock.. Lucky!


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Which one's Russel? You called them both Carmen at the very start of your first post. xD


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Fraido said:


> Which one's Russel? You called them both Carmen at the very start of your first post. xD


 Whoops! Russel's the black bub. It must be because I mix up names when they're being brats


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Carmagoo goes from awake to dead asleep in 15 minutes


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

So that's the stinky one! How could such a cutie release such a smell?  Adorable!


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

The most beautiful rat picture in existence. 


You guys are not ready. 



Russel already has a reputation for being handsome and photogenic, but nothing can beat this.



Have you prepared yourself?



Here we go..


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

The Holy Grail of rat photos. Lmao


----------

